# somethings wrong



## stickyickie (Mar 27, 2015)

my first real grow with good seeds and i made 2 mistakes one i planted my seeds in a huge planter. and 2 i think i put to much firtalizer in my soil now my little baby plants look like they are getting burned the leaves are turning brown and dont look healthy at all. my ? is should i trans plant them in some virgin soil or just let them go and hope for the best? thanks


----------



## Kraven (Mar 27, 2015)

Kinda need to see a pic of whats going on? Also need to know what medium and what and how much fert's you gave them? Hang in there it's a tough plant maybe all is not lost


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2015)

Seeds and seedlings do Not need ferts,,and it will kill them. Transplant as soon as ya can into a non ferted medium.


----------



## stickyickie (Mar 28, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Kinda need to see a pic of whats going on? Also need to know what medium and what and how much fert's you gave them? Hang in there it's a tough plant maybe all is not lost



well its kind of hard to explain i used miracle grow with some compost i made. and some black gold cow manure and natures own ferts.i put in just what it said on the package quarter cup per 1 gallon of soil and i got a 10 gallon pot. with a lot of perlite. i dont have the money for all that fancy stuff. i know people dont like useing that soil but thats all i could find. there is so many diffrent soils at walmart i dint know what to use so i went with that soil.if i trans plant them to a smaller pot can i still use that soil when i transplant them back in the big pot when they get big enough?   thanks for the info


----------



## stickyickie (Mar 28, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Seeds and seedlings do Not need ferts,,and it will kill them. Transplant as soon as ya can into a non ferted medium.



its looking like thats the way to go  


 LIVE AND LEARN       TO SOON DUMB TO LATE SMART   my dad was right


----------



## DankColas (Mar 28, 2015)

stickyickie said:


> its looking like thats the way to go
> 
> 
> LIVE AND LEARN       TO SOON DUMB TO LATE SMART   my dad was right



stickyickie

When you transplant you want to do a few things. I've been there. I've had soil issues. Get the soil very wet. Grab the little plant by the stem. Pull it through the soil very gently. All of it should come out. What you need. Rooting hormone. To get your girl growing strong roots. You also want potting soil unfertilized. Nothing special. Nothing expensive. Just make sure the package is very light weight and it says potting soil. This stuff will feel like silk in your hands if you get the right stuff. Don't over water. Just add enough water to make the soil wet. Every day stick a finger in the soil up to your first nuckle. If damp or cool you are good. If dry add more water. You got it. You don't need a lot of money to get happy weed.
Great green weed vibes your way.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2015)

Another way to remove your baby from the soil is remove it dirt and all, set in in a pale of water and rinse and soak the dirt lose from the seedling ever so gently and the dirt should fall right off. 
Your problem was a soil to hot for seedlings. And MG is never a good soil for Weed,because it feeds everytime you water.
Be very carefull pulling on a seedling,,you will break the Tap Root.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2015)

If you are in a town of any size, you have soil choices.  To say that this was all there was....well......  When starting seeds, you want soil with nothing in it at all--no fertilizer and you do not add any fertilizer to the soil you plant seeds in.  This is one of the reasons that it is critical to study before you even pop one seed.  All growing resources will tell you to start your seeds in soil with no fertilizers and do not feed for a couple of weeks.  You should transplant, but you may very well not be able to save them.  Please try and do some research on growing so you understand what the plant is going to need.  Some things you can DIY or get by without, but some things you cannot.  Cannabis has certain needs and wants and if you cannot meet them, it is like trying to win a Gran Prix with a Yugo.


----------



## stickyickie (Mar 28, 2015)

thanks every one i really appreciate all your info im going to trans plant them today. and hope for the best


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

mojo for the transplant, just support the roots with one hand and they should be fine. The roots will probably be deeper than you think so go deep to get all.


----------



## stickyickie (Mar 28, 2015)

well i transplanted them with some virgin soil the roots were bigger than i thought they would be. and they were pretty deep. can i use the soil i took them out of or should i discard it?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

I wouldn't use it for anything marijuana, if you grow a garden you can throw it out there. No prenuted soils like MG for pot. What is the new soil you have? Glad you got it out well. good job.


----------



## stickyickie (Mar 28, 2015)

i went to my local hardware store and got some soil its called plantation for seedlings no fert in it but i need to know were do you guys buy your good soil like foxfarm or any other brand you think would be good to use.am i looking in the wrong places for soil? i got all the local stores like walmart lowes home depot target but every soil i look at it has ferts allready in it. i want to do this right so when i transplant them into there final pot i got the right soil. i read alot on soil on this sight and there is so many ways to do soil its mind bogaling and expensive. i got 4 huge pots to fill. help please


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok, do you have any nurseries near by? you know the kind that sells flowers? Usually they have ffof or ff happy frog. Sometimes I buy it from amazon.com but i am a Prime member so i don't pay shipping. Sometimes it is too expensive for me on amazon, but other times you can get a deal. There is also foxfarm.com that can tell you where the nearest dealer is.  You can check here and see if they have free shipping.https://www.1000bulbs.com/search/?q=ocean+forest+potting+soil


----------



## stickyickie (Mar 28, 2015)

thank you rose i found a nursery that sold fox farm not to far away.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

Great, it is great soil.


----------

